# Two new ratlings (56k warning)



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

My two new female rats. So cute!

Pebbles:

















Still nameless:

















Together:

















Meeting other rats:









Smudge has a name now!:









Pip is just too cute::mrgreen:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww!


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

very pretty ;]


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

You _have_ to call the other one Bam-Bam 

Gorgeous girls though, you have a lovely clan!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Pebbles has HUGE eyes. It's like they're going to pop out.









Rushing the camera:


----------



## bread_head (May 9, 2007)

Aww so sweet


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> You _have_ to call the other one Bam-Bam


Noooo! Fruity!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

How cute. Some of my rats have huge eyes. When they click with happiness their eyes seem to look like they might pop out. One of my rats has one normal, kinda squinty eye, and a pop-looking eye. Its funny, I call her crazy eyed Nana.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

what a beautiful group you have!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks a lot like Klardae and Zinc's litter - black and beige all over! XD Love them all <3


----------

